# viva il lupo



## Delfinen

All'epressione "in bocca al lupo" si risponde normalmente "Crepi il lupo" o solo "Crepi". Adesso ho notato che si usa anche "Viva il lupo", e vi domando se è solo un gioco di parole in moda, o se magari vuol dire qualcosa altro.


----------



## dragonseven

Si dice per non sembrare crudeli. All'animalista non va di augurare la morte di un animale, neppure se questo provi ad attentare alla sua vita. 
Quindi, capita che quando ci si trova di fronte ad uno di questi --o anche nel dubbio se lo sia o no--, si tende ormai a modificare la risposta come nell'ultimo modo da te descritto per evitare di offendere l'altrui sensibilità o, specialmente, per evitare discussioni inutili e deleterie facenti perdere tempo preziosissimo in quello specifico momento (magari perché è il momento dell'ingresso sul palcoscenico [e non v'è tempo per discutere]).


----------



## Delfinen

Risposta fantastica, grazie! Le espressioni idiomatiche che sono fisse per facilitare la communicazione, diventano "complicate", "analizzate" e perciò cambiate con l'andare del tempo - ed allora questa qui si è divisa in due se ti capisco bene.


----------



## dragonseven

Non è proprio dire che si sia divisa in due. Semplicemente c'è al mondo chi non vuole, o chi si sente in difetto a, dire [per diversi motivi] "Crepi (...)".


----------



## °Adhara°

Ciao, non vorrei dire una castroneria ma a me hanno spiegato che siccome il lupo tiene in bocca i suoi cuccioli, l'augurio in bocca al lupo potrebbe essere parafrasato con "che il lupo ti protegga!". Su questa base augurare la morte del lupo è contoproducente. 
Non ho modo però di verificare la veridicità di questa affermazione.


----------



## Delfinen

Intressante Adhara, grazie! E un po' come chi è nato prima l'uovo o la gallina; forse la spiegazione è venuta dopo l'espressione - qualcuno a fatto un gioco di parole e poi ha trovato una spiegazione? Oppure no.


----------



## Pugnator

°Adhara° said:


> Ciao, non vorrei dire una castroneria ma a me hanno spiegato che siccome il lupo tiene in bocca i suoi cuccioli, l'augurio in bocca al lupo potrebbe essere parafrasato con "che il lupo ti protegga!". Su questa base augurare la morte del lupo è contoproducente.
> Non ho modo però di verificare la veridicità di questa affermazione.


Questa qua è una bufala moderna (Elenco di varie fonti autorevoli tra cui l'accademia della Crusca su questo collegamento:: In bocca al lupo! Viva viva - Bufale un tanto al chilo ). L'unica risposta "originale" è "Crepi!" od affermazioni simili, espressioni di altro significato sono nate recentemente e per fortuna poco diffuse.


----------



## Delfinen

Grazie per le risposte! Insomma, la lingua è viva e si trasforma. Continuo con "crepi! e vedrò se vivrà "viva il lupo!". Intanto, anche le bufale sono interessanti! (anche se è sempre meglio sapere che sono proprio questo)


----------



## Kotis

La risposta è "Crepi". Io ad un certo punto l'ho trovata ingiusta nei confronti del lupo e ho inventato la mia risposta personale: "Viva (il lupo)". Poi l'ho sentita anche da altri (poche volte, per la verità), ora tu dici che è capitato anche a te. 

Si vede che la stessa idea è venuta in mente a diverse persone. Comunque per me rimane un modo di rispondere del tutto personale, inventato, scherzoso, una modifica, se vuoi una storpiatura voluta. Non lo trovo né politically correct, né perbenista a tutti i costi. Mi va di dirlo e lo dico, come quando faccio un gioco di parole. Non significa che si dice così. L'unica risposta "giusta" è "Crepi!"


----------



## Delfinen

Sí, l'ho sentito dire, sia IRL che alla tv in una soap italiana.  Perciò credo che sia usata più che quanto si possa credere, ma se vivrà come espressione è un'altra storia. Io continuo con "crepi" come avete consigliato tutti qui.


----------



## dragonseven

Delfinen said:


> Io continuo con "crepi" come avete consigliato tutti qui.


 Sí, però vorrei solo aggiungere e precisare che altre espressioni come _e.g. _«Viva il lupo!», «Spero di no!», «Non sia mai!» sono, ognuna a suo modo, giustificabili e comprensibili.


----------



## francisgranada

A proposito: è "obbligatorio" rispondere qualcosa? Oppure, non va bene rispondere p.e. "grazie"?

Capisco che "grazie_" _non è una risposta logica, ma "in bocca al lupo" è un'espressione così frequente che mi pare  che praticamente si perda il suo vero significato e funziona semplicemente come un augurio (simile a Buon Natale!, Buon compleanno!, Tanti auguri!, ecc.) ...


----------



## Pugnator

francisgranada said:


> A proposito: è "obbligatorio" rispondere qualcosa? Oppure, non va bene rispondere p.e. "grazie"?


Va benissimo rispondere Grazie, che tra l'altro è una risposta abbastanza frequente.  Riguardo alla prima domanda, no, non si è tenuti obbligatoriamente ad una risposta ma essendo usato "in bocca al lupo" come espressione di commiato se non si è salutato prima per educazione è meglio rispondere o quantomeno salutare.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


francisgranada said:


> è "obbligatorio" rispondere qualcosa?_(direi proprio di sì: crepi!)_ Oppure, non va bene rispondere p.e. "grazie"?_(direi proprio di no; mai sentito e mai usato)_







Pugnator said:


> essendo usato "in bocca al lupo" come espressione di commiato


 Davvero? Io l'ho sempre detto e viceversa mi è stato sempre detto come un augurio prima di qualcosa di importante. Esami universitari, colloqui di lavoro o parti (nascite) tanto per dirne qualcuna. Mai detto ad esempio in aeroporto a qualcuno pronto per l'imbarco (a meno di non voler fare ironia sulla sicurezza del volo stesso)


----------



## Pugnator

alfaalfa said:


> Davvero? Io l'ho sempre detto e viceversa mi è stato sempre detto come un augurio prima di qualcosa di importante. Esami universitari, colloqui di lavoro o parti (nascite) tanto per dirne qualcuna. Mai detto ad esempio in aeroporto a qualcuno pronto per l'imbarco (a meno di non voler fare ironia sulla sicurezza del volo stesso)


Mi sono spiegato male, quel che volevo dire è che di solito si usa questo augurio prima di allontanarsi dall'interlocutore e di solito quando si usa non si usano saluti quali "arrivederci" o "a dopo" o simili e quindi si aspetta una risposta dall'altro interlocutore. Ecco una situazione tipo.
[Fine di una conversazione, B  sta per andare ad un colloquio per un lavoro]
A= In bocca al lupo!
Ecco, in questa situazione essendo B  sembrerebbe scortese non rispondere all'augurio fatto da A, quindi si può dire o "Crepi!" oppure anche "Grazie" (Sottinteso "per l'augurio", formula sentita varie volte pur se in misura minore rispetto a Crepi!) oppure un semplice "A dopo!" od "arrivederci". 
Spero d'esser stato più chiaro con questo messaggio.


----------



## King Crimson

Aggiungo che anch'io non conoscevo questa risposta, ma proprio ieri in una _fiction_ (si può dire, nel forum SI, o ricorriamo all'ormai vetusto "sceneggiato"?) televisiva mi è capitato di sentirla usare. Curiosamente, allo stesso augurio, qualche minuto dopo e con altri personaggi, è stato invece risposto il classico "Crepi!".


----------

